# Netzwerk plus Internet mit Linux?



## Gabi (29. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mir mal wieder Linux raufgespielt. Jetzt komm ich 
nicht mehr ins Internet! hmm ... eigendlich selber Schuld,
denn ich habe schon ein mal nachgefragt nur hab ich´s mir
nicht ausgedruckt bzw. gemerkt! 

In dem Handbuch steht folgendes (wobei die "x" für eine Zahl stehen):

---------------------------------------------------

*Allgemeine TCP/IP Einstellungen*

IP Adresse des VPN Servers: xx.x.x.xxx
DNS Server 1: xxx.x.xx.xx
DNS Server 2: xxx.x.xx.xx
DNS Domäne: nothing
DNS Host: nothing

*Netzwerk-Einstellungen*

Dynamische IP Adresse: Yes
Statische IP Adresse: No
Subnet Mask: No
Gateway: No
Netbios über TCP/IP aktivieren: No
Access Protokoll: PPTP/PPP

*Einstellungen für die Netzwerkkarte*

Gateway: Default
IP Adresse: xx.x.x.xxx
Subnet Mask: xxx.xxx.xxx.x

-----------------------------------------------------

Ich weiss echt nimma wohin ich das schreiben soll! 
Vieleicht könnte mir jemand dabei behilflich sein!?
Wäre klasse!!

Ach ja, der Rechner hat zwei Netzwerkkarten drin, wobei halt eine
fürs Internet und eine fürs Netzwerk wäre.

LG 
Gabi


----------



## Sinac (29. Juni 2003)

welche dist?
wie  gehste ins inet?


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juni 2003)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du DSL benutzen willst. Ich selber habe nur ISDN, von daher kann ich nicht von eigenen Erfahrungen berichten, aber schau doch mal auf http://www.adsl4linux.de. Ausserdem habe ich eben mal Google befragt, http://www.datenhighway.com/adsl/ ist ein, IMO, halbwegs akzeptabeles Resultat.


----------



## Gabi (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *welche dist?
> wie  gehste ins inet? *



Ich habe das SuSE Linux 8.1 Professional.
Und ins Internet geh ich mit einem ADSL Modem.

LG
Gabi


----------



## Gabi (15. September 2003)

Vieleicht findet sich doch jemand, der mir hilft mein Linux ans Netz zu bringen!? 
Die Netzwerkkarte einzurichten, das bring ich noch hin.
Aber dann ...

Das ADSL verlangt "unter Win98" auch noch die IP Adresse des VPN Server und genau da steh ich an!  

All das sollte doch auch über Yast gehen, oder? hmm ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## pisys (29. September 2003)

Also:

Im Yast geht das Leider aufgrund inkompatibilität mit unseren Deutschen Kollegen nicht.

Hier ist eine gute HOW-TO für Österreich:

http://howto.htlw16.ac.at/at-highspeed-howto-2.html#ss2.17

oder als Forum 

http://home.pages.at/heaven/adsl/

Die Provider in Österreich verwenden ein PPtP-über-ATM- Protokoll. Dazu wird ein PPtP-Client benötigt, der in den SuSE-Distributionen, Versionen 6.3-7.1, nicht enthalten ist.
Ein entsprechender Link zum Download der Software ist in der Beschreibung enthalten.

ansonsten kannst du mich unter rob@progress-it.com erreichen

LG


----------



## Gabi (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

vielen Dank, ich habs hinbekommen! 
Jedoch bleib ich, nach Tagen suchend und fragend (und gehörig auf die Nerven gehend), doch bei Windows! 

Da gibts nämlich noch mehr Probleme mit diversen (nicht erkannten) Treiben usw. ...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Geduld!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JoelH (1. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

wenn du es hinbekomen hast, kannst du uns mitteilen wie es dir gelungen ist, dann werden neue Generationen von Usern nicht mit deienm 'Kopfweh' konfrontiert bzw. belegt


----------



## Gabi (1. Oktober 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *wenn du es hinbekomen hast, kannst du uns mitteilen wie es dir gelungen ist, dann werden neue Generationen von Usern nicht mit deienm 'Kopfweh' konfrontiert bzw. belegt  *



Aber natürlich! Ich habe einfach die Netzwerkarte unter YaST konfiguriert (IP Adresse) und dann das geeignete
RPM Packet  (gilt nur für Österreich!) auch mit YaST installiert. Weiters hab ich dann die Kenndaten unter /etc/sysconfig/adsl geändert!
Das wars eigendlich schon.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------

